# Something is growing on Lyretail molly



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Hey guys,
One of my orange Lyretail mollies has something white growing on it. Starting from it's forehead and it's starting to spread towards the rest of the body. It looks like some of it's scales are turning white. The fish is also sort of weak. 

Here are some pics. 



















I have removed him from the tank and placed him in a seperate container for treatment.
I have treated with "mardel maracyn". 
It's a treatment for finrot, popeye, and "body fungus". 
Will this stuff help him out?

thanks


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I can't really see from the picture. It sounds like ich if it is white. Mollies are known for getting ich.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like a fungus. ich looks more like little salt specs on the fish and fins.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I know what ich , I have had quite a few mollies with ich. LIke I said I really can't see from the picture. Those multisymptom medications are not as good as drugs specifically designed for one disease, but in your case where you aren't sure what it is it is probably the best.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

The white stuff doesn't look like "salty grains". 
It looks more like the scales are turning white and look flakey. The white stuff is growing along the scales. 

So is it the body fungus? Am i using the right stuff? This stuff specifically treats finrot and bodyfungus according to the box.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

In addition to the med if you haven't already I'd add some aquarium salt into the mix. This may help her out a bit.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> In addition to the med if you haven't already I'd add some aquarium salt into the mix. This may help her out a bit.


I already have the regular dosage in the tank water. The water i put into the seperate treatment container is from the aquarium. Do you think i should put more in?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Alin10123 said:


> Hey guys,
> One of my orange Lyretail mollies has something white growing on it.


Not surprised if you're trying to treat it in a bowl like that. Do you know anything about basic cycling?


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> Not surprised if you're trying to treat it in a bowl like that. Do you know anything about basic cycling?


Yes,
That's not the bowl i was trying to treat it in. That's the bowl i took the picture in because it kept swimming around and my camera couldn't focus that deep into the water.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

it kinda looks like dropsy


----------

